# 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch



## basslawine (27. September 2012)

Unsere englischen Freunde wieder... Tsss, tss?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-winds-reach-remote-spots-fished-before.html

ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht schwindelfrei bin, muss man für so `ne Nummer schon reichlich bekloppt (..oder hungrig!) sein.

Gruss Marco


----------



## LOCHI (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Wow, also das wäre ja nun garnix für mich! Da hab ich ja vom Anblick schon die Hosen voll #d


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Und die Kommentare darunter  ... "echte Jäger und Sammler" - "und das alles weil die Frau Bass (meint wohl Woflsbarsch ?) liebt" ... echt englisch.


----------



## Barbenspezi (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Was für eine Stehleiter 
Da freut sich der Freeclimber im Anglerherz. 

Aber auch hier gilt: Die besten Fische sind dort, wo kein anderer Angler hinkommt!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Wow! #r 
Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, dann nehm ich doch die Stelle wo man vom Kofferraum aus auswerfen kann :q 

P.S.


> *abseiling* 400ft down a cliff to reach untapped waters rich with fish.



Das heißt tatsächlich "abseiling"!? - verrückt :q


----------



## Aurikus (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Wow, also das wäre ja nun garnix für mich! Da hab ich ja vom Anblick schon die Hosen voll #d



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!!

Wenn das Da aber Überall so aussieht und man stets zum Fisch klettern muss, was nämlich durchaus der Fall sein kann, dann bleibt Einem nun mal nix Anderes übrig und ich würde es auch auf mich nehmen, bevor ich überhaupt nicht zum Angeln komme!!!


----------



## basslawine (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

hab noch mal kurz gegoogelt,
leitern sind überflüssiger Schnickschnack!!!

http://www.whitbyseaanglers.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=17320.0
:c

und noch einer:
http://www.whitbyseaanglers.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=7678.0

der sch**ss "Strand" ist bei Flut auch noch komplett verschwunden, da kann man die Sache nicht mal gepflegt aussitzen!

Ps: die Dame auf seite 2 (Nein nicht die nette Nachbarin auf seite 3) kratzt jetzt aber doch an meinem männlichen ego! 

mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, wie man da wieder raufkommt??


----------



## littleFisherman (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Sieht lustig aus, allerdings, wenn dann nicht zum angeln sondern zum Klettern und abseilen  Hochkommen genauso wie man runterkommt^^ steigklemme und sicherungsgerät, Bandschlinge mit Brusikknoten zum reinsteigen und schon gehts wieder aufwärts


----------



## Aardaaroth (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das heißt tatsächlich "abseiling"!? - verrückt :q


 

geil XD 

#r#r#r|schild-g#r#r#r

da dreht sich mir ja beim bilder angucken schon der magen um #d aber geile aktion ^^


----------



## namycasch (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Petri.

Ich denke gerade an den gefangen Fisch.

Der muss den Weg ja auch wieder hoch.

Was für ein Akt.

Petri.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Hut ab da hätte ich Pipi in der Hose ;-)


----------



## Colophonius (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Ich find's echt klasse. Ich würde es zwar nicht selbst machen, aber toll ist es alle mal. Ich beschwere mich nie wieder über Brennnesseln


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich beschwere mich nie wieder über Brennnesseln



|jump:


----------



## Jose (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

nicht ganz so krass wie die, aber steilabhänge um die 90m mit seil, strickleiter usw. sind an der (süd)portugiesischen atlantikküste nichts ungewöhnliches. und ja, da wieder hoch mit einem sack fisch, auch kein vergnügen. machen ganz normale fischer...


----------



## vermesser (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Habt Ihr die Dorsche gesehen??? Die sind ja wohl die Tour fast wert...


----------



## Franz_16 (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*



vermesser schrieb:


> Habt Ihr die Dorsche gesehen??? Die sind ja wohl die Tour fast wert...



Vom Ufer... wohlgemerkt! 
Trotzdem würd ich mir das zweimal überlegen


----------



## vermesser (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Vom Ufer... wohlgemerkt!



Ja eben :vik: ! 

Aber da würde ich zum Releaser werden, wer will die da hochbuckeln???


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Und dann die ganzen 120m wieder hoch prusiken *muahaaa*


----------



## basslawine (27. September 2012)

*AW: 120 beschwerliche Meter zum Fisch*

Na, wenigstens haben die Jungs noch spaß dabei,

wer hiermit sein Brot verdienen muß, sicher eher nicht:
http://vimeo.com/34797543#


----------

